# Diamondbrite - Is it safe to come out of the closet??



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Diamondbrite - Is it safe to come out of the closet??

I've done a few searches, and found the usual 'hater' threads on the subject. Apart from a couple of good replies by Dan from CI, there's not been a lot else.

I am genuinely interested in a second opinion on this product from someone with first hand experience of this. 

My current views -

1.) If most of the horror stories relate back to poor application technique, or badly prepared surface, then I don't think that this will worry us. We may be planning to apply this at the end of defect removal jobs, as an alternative to 'high end' waxes.

2.) It doesn't hide / fill / remove swirls - It won't need to if it's applied at the end of a machine polish job.

3.) It doesn't last any longer than 'our' current sealants - Would the longevity increase though if we apply it after an IPA wipe down, the same as say Zaino? I'm aware that preparation is everything when trying to increase product longevity.

4.) It's not as good as practising a good car care regime - Is it good for someone too busy for said good car care regime?

5.) It's just a cash cow for the salesman - At the moment the 'customer' is asking for this over high end waxes, their choice. The fact it's a cash cow for the manager - Cool, that's me.

6.) It's going to give a sterile look - I wonder if I can top it off with a nice 'nuba in the same sort of way I top Carlack, EX-P, M-Seal etc for the same 'look with longevity'

I was tempted to purchase a single kit off of ebay, for £2.99 (the going price??) and test it out on the quiet for myself. A couple of things have stopped me though.

My customer wants it applying to their vehicle now.
Diamondbrite want over 20 times the current ebay price for their product, and that's if I set up a trade account, and buy in bulk. The ebay price seems a little too cheap (like some of the Zymol on ebay) for it to be the genuine product.

There we are, that's my current view. I'd be interested in hearing yours:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You could always buy the stuff Brazo is selling:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17732

I guess you don't know to you try it.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> You could always buy the stuff Brazo is selling:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17732
> 
> I guess you don't know to you try it.


Cheers Glyn.

I must admit to being tempted by Brazo's DB all of this week.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Diamondbrite - Is it safe to come out of the closet??
> 
> I've done a few searches, and found the usual 'hater' threads on the subject. Apart from a couple of good replies by Dan from CI, there's not been a lot else.
> 
> ...


I've never used the stuff so cannot comment, I guess the only thing to beware of with the ebay stuff is that it may not be genuine.

Would be interested to see some results from a test.

I don't know if you are given something to maintain Diamondbrite, one of the things which concerns me is the way that often the person buying from a dealer is left with the impression that it will protect against anything.

A bit of bird muck and I imagine the protection is removed, what do you top the protection up with?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Would be interested to see some results from a test.
> 
> A bit of bird muck and I imagine the protection is removed, what do you top the protection up with?


From what I've established from chatting with the company so far - You buy an additive that you put into your wash bucket that tops up the product. Sounds similar to the Carlack shampoo?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, that is reassuring, I think one of the biggest issues in my eyes is that the 'cowboy' nature of many dealers in pushing this stuff as a wonder product is damaging to its reputation. It spawns people who seem to thing it is invincible.

I also think the cost that a dealer will charge for application is a barrier.

I think these issues have to an extent meant that people are more open to criticise the product, even though they haven't tested it.

I am sceptical that it can last say beyond a year, but I don't know as I have never used it.

It would be interesting to see how it would work with no maintenance, i.e. just washed with normal shampoo. (As I am sure that most people who have this done, do little or no maintenance at all).


----------



## Dieselman (Dec 11, 2006)

Ive not used Diamondbrite but have used Supagard paint sealant which is a similar product.
Both do apear to give a long lasting protection if applied correctly and both have a "conserver" for the customer to apply via the washing process.
I suspect the conserver is the key to lonogevity as it is constantly topping up the protection.

The Supagard sealant sponges are a couple of pounds on ebay and are guarenteed new as they are a sealed sachet, not a bottle.

I have used Supagard on 'er indoors car all over and my car for the wheels. It appears to make washing very easy, even on the wheels.

I did the Wifes car with the whole shebang to keep it new for longer and it all seems to work well. The fabric protector is a must due to the material used on the seats being known for rapid wear, so far everything is good.

Would I use it again..definately once the car is all clean and prepped, but then you guys probably know more than me.

Diamondbrite article from clean image site. They also have one for Supagard.

http://www.clean-image.co.uk/articles/diamondbrite-crx-01.htm

Just my 2p.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

*cough*cough*  

I'm sure there was some fella who sent me down some, if he sends me his address it'll be in the post tomorrow morning:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

I am very often asked to apply prods like DB/Silver seal/Lifeshine ect.

My big prob with them is how the dealerships go about it all!

It is indeed a pocketfull of commision for the salesman and seen as just another 'polish' job for the sponge jockey. The paint is rarely prepped correctly and envariably the car is not completley covered and allowed to cure.

The problem is that it is sold to the custie as a wonder product!! Never again do anything to your car type thing. Will stop a housebrick and the like...

Many of them have conditions with them eg you need to use this or that to maintain your guarantee. If you had a lifeshine applied and then went out and polished your car every month then of course there would be a level of protection!!!

This is why I steer my custies away from this and onto a short term sealant as part of an ongoing care plan.


This said the cars that I have done and still see do seem to benefit from the treatments. I mainly used to use S seal and the cars do seem to stay cleaner for longer and are def easier to clean again.

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Steve, i can get you some for free from one of the main dealers i work for, just PM with your address mate. Diamond Brite sealant is made from rock oil which makes it very different from other products on the market, ive applied it for customers on their own request, but never tested it


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Ive talked to a salesman who sold Supagard for £1000 at a Jag main dealership. The guy ordered an X type with full optional extras, yes everything which took the car to £1000 under a nice round figure so the salesman rounded it up with the Supagard. Amazing....


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> From what I've established from chatting with the company so far - You buy an additive that you put into your wash bucket that tops up the product. Sounds similar to the Carlack shampoo?


If am right its the Conserver

http://www.jewelultra.com/aftercare.htm

it has a simular smell to something that i cant think off.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers guy's, some good comments there:thumb: 

Please keep the comments coming.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I have used DB on several cars, in fact have a cpl booked in for the new year, out of these type of products i would say it is one of best ones. Again as stated in some previous posts it is often the way these products are miss sold by over eager salesmen, that gives them the bad reputation, and the fact that most main dealer valeters don't know how to apply said products properly.

As long as it is applied properly and the customer uses the conserver then i do think it is a very good product, not the easiest to use but does leave quite a nice finish.

I have a cpl of complete boxed kits with guarantees conserver etc, if you want one feel free to PM me


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi had db applied to my car ,used the conserver finish was ok but not as good as a decent wax ,finish always seemed oily.Did'nt know any better at the time ,cost me £300 from a jag dealer!!.Much prefer Zymol carbon and the pleasure of cleaning and polishing my car.cheers Lee.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The thing is products like DiamondBrite, Supaguard, LifeShine etc. are not aimed at guys like us who get pleasure from keeping there cars clean and are happy to maintain a polished and sealed finish. They are aimed at people who find it a chore and only wash irregularly. It is unlikely that many of us will have experience of using the gear oursellves for that reason. However, one can see why the idea sounds very attractive to the average customer at the time of car purchase. The salesman can add it to the sale hardly affecting the monthly payment on the customer's finance and then trouser a good bit of extra commision. The motive of the salesman is rarely keeping the car looking pristine, but profit, as such the products are frequently applied as cheaply as possibly with the minimum of preparation work.
I have a good friend who like me has an 11 year old Audi RS2, which he has owned for the past 8 years. He lives in London and therfore always parks on the street often under trees in the road outside his house. The car is a very dark pearl green which is almost black in colour (Ragussa Green) and certainly shows up any marks and swirls. The car always looked a bit shabby at any club meets we had, which was not surprising given the circumstances. About 18 months ago my friend paid around £300 to have the car fully prepped and then have DiamondBrite applied, he went to a professional valeter company to have this done and not one attached to a car dealership. I have to say the result was pretty impressive, they had removed 90% + of the swirls and the car now looked as if it were sealed in a protective coat, almost as if someone had applied another coat of clearcoat. The finish reminded me of a well applied sealent such as Carlack, EGP etc. - it was possibly a bit sterile, lacking the warmth of a nice Carnuba LSP. I last saw this car a couple of months ago and it still looks very good having just been washed with the special additive, but probably not that good a wash technique, still massively better than before though.
It was clear that the paint had been well prepped prior to application and my friend had been following the washing advice. Overall he was very pleased indeed and felt that he had got good value for money. I would imagine that there are a lot of people who would fall into this category.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Steve my dad had his car(MBenz C220) DB treated inside and out, he washes the car weekly with the shampoo supplied, and the car still looks good(now 3 years old) and water still beads to some extent, he washes the car with a sponge and uses a chamois to dry. 
The car does have some minor swirls and light scratches, but again it's 3 years old, the MBenz paintwork may help prevent some of this due to it being so hard.
When I consider the time he takes to maintain his paintwork, the results have to be said to be good after 3 years, though not in the same league as a good regular detail using quality products.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i recon it would be okay if the price is right

i dont think its worth several hundred pounds and i think alot of the claims are miss understood


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

Diamondbrite - Is it safe to come out of the closet??

... Yes

I am genuinely interested in a second opinion on this product from someone with first hand experience of this. 

My current views -

1.) If most of the horror stories relate back to poor application technique, or badly prepared surface, then I don't think that this will worry us.

... Yes ... Down to rush jobs, poor prep and improper techniques.


2.) It doesn't hide / fill / remove swirls - It won't need to if it's applied at the end of a machine polish job. ... Correct, so as you say not applicable. 


3.) It doesn't last any longer than 'our' current sealants - Would the longevity increase though if we apply it after an IPA wipe down, the same as say Zaino? I'm aware that preparation is everything when trying to increase product longevity.

... Once paintwork has been fully decontaminated and you are applying it on bare paint, then you will get maximum bonding & longevity. Sealants need to be applied very thinly. Warmer temperatures post application, are also more favourable to the curing process. Avoiding damp, dew & rain etc. for the first few days also benefit same.


4.) It's not as good as practising a good car care regime - Is it good for someone too busy for said good car care regime?

... Yes, only for those that do nothing more than a wash, would never ever polish or wax, which I suppose is probably about 75-80% of all motorists.


5.) It's just a cash cow for the salesman - At the moment the 'customer' is asking for this over high end waxes, their choice. The fact it's a cash cow for the manager - Cool, that's me.

... Yes, about 25% is material costs & labour, 75% dealer margin. I know over here, salesmen only get about EUR50 commission, so couldn't really be arsed to try and sell it. The rest goes to the dealer principal. Because cars here are of lower basic spec, they have their work cut out trying to deal with / processing a cars optional extra's list, never mind paint protection.


6.) It's going to give a sterile look - I wonder if I can top it off with a nice 'nuba in the same sort of way I top Carlack, EX-P, M-Seal etc for the same 'look with longevity'

... Gloss does fade after about 6 months - to a dead (sterile) gloss. Normal car wash shampoos and detergents do this. The conservers spruce things up a bit, temporarily of course. 

I was tempted to purchase a single kit off of ebay, for £2.99 (the going price??) and test it out on the quiet for myself. A couple of things have stopped me though.

My customer wants it applying to their vehicle now.
Diamondbrite want over 20 times the current ebay price for their product, and that's if I set up a trade account, and buy in bulk. The ebay price seems a little too cheap (like some of the Zymol on ebay) for it to be the genuine product.

... I would say that if the stuff on ebay is the real McCoy, it is made of up of leftovers from dealer supplies, pinched by valeting staff. Otherwise it could be pretty much anything.

If you wanted to buy similar stuff in bulk, it might be worth considering Eurochem's newer version of Toughseal as it comes in 5 & 25 Litre sizes etc. Bound to be much more frugal. The problem I have with these is that because they are PTFE based sealants, they leave behind surface tension and so bead water, which promotes spotting etc. Not really the best solution for our wet weather climate.

Otherwise A-Glaze Plus is another viable alternative. Much more application friendly & very affordable. Designed specifically for water based paints. It is actually cured by water. It also eliminates surface tension so water sheets off paintwork, rather than beading up. It will not keep the paint much cleaner to the naked eye, but it certainly does speed up washing times. Unlike other products that require specific after care products, it just needs a good quality shampoo. It would also work well with Carnauba enriched detailing sprays for touch ups and other non abrasive products (although I would leave chemical cleaners off the list too). So topping the finish with a pure wax like P21S, 5050 etc would also add to the overall look. Best of both world's really.


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

well if you were going offer this product to a customer autosmart silver seal is quite a cheap option as its only about £9 plus vat from your rep and cheaper if u buy more im sure and that comes with the paint sealant and applicator, fabric gaurd and a nice wee air freshner and certificate saying your cars been silver sealed, ive bought one pack but never properly tried it so can actually comment on how good it actually is.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve

Some intersting points you raise which I fully agree with. My first thoughts were why bother as the sorts of customers you get will wish to care properly for their cars. That said the very fact that people are asking you for this means they must want it!

In which case its a very simple supply and demand scenario.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Steve

I can give you an experience if you like. When the FIl bought the Subaru (one I recently vacced) I put it on that as the car is very very well used and like time for caring...

After 6 months I had to strip and replace...

Iain


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers guys.

I'm taking some real positives out of this thead:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

when i brought my celica a while back they put this stuff on it while it was ok in general terms. I found it a absolute bugger to detail it after polish kept smearing marking was a nightmare.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve, IMVVVHO Glyn's post is absolutely spot on - if you've been asked by anyone for a "proper" long term product then it's as Brazo said S&D and the customer's always right.

As for dealerships making money, that's what they do, period; the margins are tight for volume dealerships nowadays and as a result salesmen make more from selling bolt-ons such as finance, warranty and lifeshine type products as the amount they "make" on the car itself is actually pretty low by comparison with other retail industries :thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Dieselman said:


> Diamondbrite article from clean image site. They also have one for Supagard.
> 
> http://www.clean-image.co.uk/articles/diamondbrite-crx-01.htm
> 
> Just my 2p.


_"Water beading on the glossy paintwork."_









*Really????*


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Diamondbrite - Is it safe to come out of the closet??
> 
> I've done a few searches, and found the usual 'hater' threads on the subject. Apart from a couple of good replies by Dan from CI, there's not been a lot else.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

The trade price for a DB05 - Car kit comes in at £39.75 + VAT direct from JewelUltra. A lot of the stuff on ebay is either old stock or used bottles that have been top-up. This product is a 2 stage process that did come in 2 bottles but now comes in foil packets. So be careful what you buy :thumb:

This product doesn't hide / fill / remove swirls the paint has to be properly prepared before its applied.

Poor application technique is one of the major problems with products like this. Main dealer valeters are on a time limit and must stick to that so some jobs are rushed.

There is not a set price for this service so you will see prices starting from £200 - £500 per applications. I have never come across a vehicle that has required two kits.

In my opinion you cant beat practising a good car care regime but not everyone in life has the time so this is where DB comes into its own.
Every customer that has there vehicle prepared with DB will recieve a after care pack. Which consists of a bottle of Shampoo and a bottle DB conserver.

It's the conserver that keeps the finish looking good. It's like washing your car with polish. If customers don't use the conserver then the db finish will not last.

Done properly it's a good product that does last if maintained.

Dave


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

GateKiller said:


> _"Water beading on the glossy paintwork."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I have to say that I was also impressed by the state of the trim. With no waxes or polishes ever used, they hadn't ended up on the plastic trim or rubbers,"










Nice to see that everything was masked up to keep it that way.........


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I also notice that he isn't doing one panel at a time and checking his work as he goes.

Also, it looks like the product is a waste of money or he doesn't know how to it and has used too much. 90% of the product seems to have dusted away.

GK


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have used DB many times over the years and also 'Gard X', 'Supaguard' and 'Zirconite' plus most of the others.

Of all of them i would rate DB as the best of the bunch AS LONG AS IT IS MAINTAINED. At the other end of the scale in my personal opinion 'Supaguard' would rate the least.

DB lasts the longest and is also the easiest to maintain. The conserver is basically a weaker version of the stage 1 & 2 product and strengthens up the initial product.

IMHO


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Been looking into it myself as have been asked by a few potential customers for it and if there is a need.......


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I think its a product that get bad press through bad prep & application rather than the product itself.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Can anyone prove how long it actually lasts? My fav wax, Meg #16, lasts about a month or two but I always feel the need to rewax every month.

Can anyone prove how long it lasts please?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Don´t know about Diamondbrite but I have very good experiences with some of the most bashed product on Autopia, the PPS or "5starshine"


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

DB IMO is crap even at what it says it will do

it should be to micro fill the paint to smooth it off but its crap and last no time at all

the only good point is that it is easy on easy off IMO it has been over sold along with the Sgard

its only good for the dealerships and for the customers that dont take care of their cars 

the first time the car is washed at one of the Clean and Shine power washes that use TFR its off

Stick with a good polish and wax


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

jacoda434 said:


> DB IMO is crap even .....the only good point is that it is easy on easy off ......


I see that you've lots of experience of this 

If anyones got a genuine interest in seeing what this does, then I'm happy to open up a genuine kit at one of our next detail meets and apply it to a section of someones vehicle to test.

I'm the first to admit that I like the look and longetivity that you get from applying the 'proper' DB kit. Some of the snide kits off ebay don't tend to look quite as impressive.

Next time I take a visit down south I'll drop a kit off at Johnny's for the Southern Massive to play with.

I'm happy with what this has acheived for us, and the profit that we've taken out of applying this product.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

i Db to vehicles this morning easy to use compared to amazing glaze[****e in opion]. after care plays a big part in the x year warrant. it,s hard to believe that joe public think that you never need wax your vehicle again. my customer likes the product especially as i didnt charge him 300 quid to put the gear on as some dealerships do.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I see that you've lots of experience of this
> 
> If anyones got a genuine interest in seeing what this does, then I'm happy to open up a genuine kit at one of our next detail meets and apply it to a section of someones vehicle to test.
> 
> ...


Maybe now after a respected member of DW has posted this, it might not get so much bashing 

It always amazes me how everyone slates it, when i reckon 95% of those doing the slating haven't even seen a (genuine) DB kit let alone used it! Ok it might not give the deepest wettest finish, and yes you have to use the DB conserver to maintain the finish (such a hardship? ). But Jewel Ultra are actually a pretty large company and i'm sure if the product didn't live up to the claims they wouldn't be able to sell it. After all you do get a six year guarantee (if applied by an authorised agent), so surely if it was as crap as so many people claim Jewel Utra would have go bust many years ago.

As i have said in an earlier post, its poor prep & application by (mostly) main dealer valeters that let the product down. Even that cheap old royale will look crap and have no durability if its not prep'd and applied properly 

I'll get off my soap box now


----------



## Don-R (Aug 10, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Maybe now after a respected member of DW has posted this, it might not get so much bashing
> 
> It always amazes me how everyone slates it, when i reckon 95% of those doing the slating haven't even seen a (genuine) DB kit let alone used it! Ok it might not give the deepest wettest finish, and yes you have to use the DB conserver to maintain the finish (such a hardship? ). But Jewel Ultra are actually a pretty large company and i'm sure if the product didn't live up to the claims they wouldn't be able to sell it. After all you do get a six year guarantee (if applied by an authorised agent), so surely if it was as crap as so many people claim Jewel Utra would have go bust many years ago.
> 
> ...


My other half works for a main dealer. He agrees with it's down to application. If it's badly applied how can it protect the car. It's only as good as the person who applied it. If they've never been trained to do the application properly..........

DB / Supagard (Pick your brand) is the lazy man's polish/wax. A car three years old looks good if protected. Whether that's a weekly wash and polish or a monthly wax, or once every three years for the supagard a protected car will always look better than a neglected unloved car. :wall:

Most of the Supagard packs on eBay are leftovers which valetors are flogging off on the side, ie Why use just one pack to do one car (which the customer has paid for) when you can cover two cars in the thinner coating? After all you could sell a complete pack on eBay for a 100% profit. This sort of action is what give the valetors who really do apply it properly a bad name. :devil:

At the end of the day it's all down to personal preference. I like AG products. Kev F sorted my S2000 with a Collinite finish. I like what I see. I used to like Mer (I Know!). It's about what you like. If you like the ease of Supagard ...... fine! It's your choice. :thumb:


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

I had this applied to my last car a burn orange fabia,did not cover swirl marks and noticed several after receiving car water does not bead that well on it and once applied you cannot according to diamondbrite apply any other polish, wax or sealant. certainly did not make my car look that good. On the plus side it was so easy to wash and ater raining the car looked pretty good too however as i live on the coast the car soon became swirled and looked not that brill close up. very expensive to have done by a dealer or garage due to the time involved and has to be topped up with a water additive after washing with their products which as you can guess are not cheap. Ebay seems much better idea. The addiditive looked and smelled for all the world like brasso.
Plus washed easy and looked quite good after washing
minus expensive not what yu expect for finsh cannt tpop up or add extra finis and very expensive to have applied.


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

Guys I use (or used to use SG, its pc and polish/wax from now on) supagard all the time, after all I sell it as part of my job and was given some by the area franchise manager. It is a good product if as said above applied properly. I wash, clay then apply the product and it makes cleaning very easy. It will not wash off easy as its polymer based.

Like I say I wont be using it anymore now (apart from the interior protector) afte I have got info from here and purchased loads of gear, however I would recommend it to customers who simply dont have the time or the inclanation to regularly clean their vehicles. A quick word of warning though that comes straight from the Supagard Reps mouth. "they do not sell to retail outlets/ used car dealers etc etc, so if you see it for sale its either counterfeit or stolen and is not covered by any form of guarantee.

On the subject of DB this is the product I used before Supagard and IMHO it is not as good and washes off as it is a water based product to the best of my knowledge. It also does not have as good a fabric protection as SG which in my opinion. Not promoting either brand as I say I will be using the regular cleaning methods listed on here, just saying they are good for the purpose which they were designed, speaking from experience of both over the past 10 years.

Regards Phill


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

Steve,
I had DB put on my car from new, managed to negotiate it free in the sale of the care.
Must admit that the car looked wonderful, after washing it applied the conserver.
People commented on what was on the car the day ay YC when you did VW derby, told them it was only washed with DB.
The only reason I changed was that I actually enjoy cleaning and waxing the car, now I have looked into detailing in more detail was concerned about the amount the longevity issues.
All in all for a person not into detailing there car and wants it to look good I would recomend. Though price does not seem justifiable also not to believe all hype about not having to wash car again.
Mine was put on a new car so the paintwork was in good condition, no swirls or scratches, so can not comment on if it hides these.


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

My last car (fabia burnt orange) was diamond brite finished by garage before bought at cost of £200 extra. Noticed few swirls after took car away and took it to be bad application or incorrect finish to start with, got in touch wth diamond brite who say it should only ever have been applied in straight lines so no swirls ae inflicted. High cost apparently due to amount of time and labour to get car ready for application/s (2 stage product). Was also told nothign should be applied after washing any car wash product can be used but once a month their conserver should be used as a fianl rinse product, to be honest it looked like and smelled all the world like brasso, 2 capfulls to 2 gallons water sponge application and then rinse. Water beaded well afeter use but did not last long. The product is guranteed for 6 years after application so i guess they have some standards to live up to. 
Now what happened to mine After washing the car always looked great and very easy to wash even heavy rain seemed to make it look good, the conserver I was never really happy with and when i emailed diamond brite they eventaully sent me free a satge 2 glaze product, yes after application car looked good but no better or perhaps not quite as good as autoglym products, this was when i was told no oither product should ever be put on top of their finish strongl not advised. In all truth yes i think it does have advantage for those without time but better results and finish can be good. however end result can acheived my use of most common waxes or finishing products even turtle wax seemed better. If you wish to ask me anything else or more details them please private me


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> I see that you've lots of experience of this
> 
> If anyones got a genuine interest in seeing what this does, then I'm happy to open up a genuine kit at one of our next detail meets and apply it to a section of someones vehicle to test.
> 
> ...


I know of a silver ford focus estate that could do with it. It's in the family and basically only gets more than a wash when I go home and do it.

If you wanted to try it out on a car that gets minimal attention, then if you PM me with a price for applying doing the prep and applying it to the car I can have an ask.

If the price was right, I'm sure said relative would be willing to take pictures on a fairly regular basis with a good DSLR.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

i had it put on my ST, the main problem i have with it having now read up on it is the cost and the guarantee. If it doesnt do what it says on the tin you get a refund........and thats it no rectification to your limed/faded paintwork. So to me the guarantee seems worthless!! its a bit like an insurance refunding your premium if you have a prang and leaving you with a wrecked car!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

It's been a year since the original post.

I've made my mind up on this product now , cheers guy's:thumb: 

I still see one or two of the cars that this product got applied to over a year ago on a regular basis. They still seem to have some level of protection left on them even though I'm sure that the owners haven't been keeping up with the conserver like they should have been. My sister (who is a right lazy cow ) swears it's the best wax she has ever seen. (read into that what you want, after all my sister is not a member on here, and probably hasn't even heard of Swissvax, Zaino or Dodo, and therefore her verdict on the product may not really count?) 

Infact, we're going to 'slap' a coat of Diamondbrite onto our new Mini Cooper Clubman on monday night:thumb:


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

Does that mean that you are impressed with Diamonbrite, or that it will be easier to mantain?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

it dose last well if done right, i know this as i have cars i care for and I have applied it to them (clients request) ok it dont leave the deepest most reflective finish out there but, it dont look bad and it dose last well


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Any experts here, I have bit of wash and the conserver lef but my honda does nt have the DB applied. Fing the wash shampoo stuff good but wonder what will happen if I apply the conserver to the car, will it make any difference at all anyone able to shed any light on this?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cant see it doing any harm as to me it appears to be a top up product


----------

